# Chipped grinding wheel - bad to use the other wheel?



## ColoradoBrian (Dec 15, 2020)

After sharpening a few plane blades this weekend I noticed the fine grit wheel has a chip in it. I can't identify anything specific that would have caused it and the grinder still runs smooth. But I sense it's time to replace that wheel. I'm curious if it's dangerous to start the grinder. Could I use the other wheel while I save up for the CBN wheel I've always wanted?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I would NOT use that wheel under any circumstance. DANGER WILL ROGERS!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It sounds like your question is whether you can run the grinder and grind on the opposite side. What might happen is the chipped wheel (if the chip caused a crack) is the wheel would shatter while running. So that would be the danger. if the grinder is running smooth, I wouldn't be afraid to use the other side…..but that's me, and I suspect the safety police would object. What about just removing the chipped wheel and continue to use the grinder?


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

REPLACE IMMEDIATLLY. Do not spin it up. You can run with just one wheel.

Amazon can get you a wheel tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Rap the wheel (off the grinder) with a screwdriver handle. If it rings, it's solid. If it thuds, it's not. I wouldn't worry about running it personally. If the wheel is solid, I'd take a dressing stick and grind that chunk out and shape it to a radius or a V profile. No sense wasting a good wheel if it's sound.


----------



## ColoradoBrian (Dec 15, 2020)

<<< What about just removing the chipped wheel and continue to use the grinder? >>>
Doh, I can't believe that didn't occur to me. Definitely going that route. It's just a cheap-o 'fine' grit wheel that came with the grinder. I don't even use it much. It's a boat anchor now. But I will smack the hell out of it w/ a screw driver to see this ringing sound you speak of. Thanks all.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Grinding to a 45 point is a very useful wheel


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Wear your full face shield and Carharrt or equivalent jacket for reshaping. Not a problem if there are no cracks other than the chip. I do realize that there are many with strong risk aversion verging on panic, often without the common sense to back it up. Risk tolerance, after assessing the actual problem and checking as suggested above is something you need to decide. I would personally have no issues reshaping after determining there were no through cracks. Removing the wheel if it's a cheapie is a very good suggestion though.


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

That looks like a standard size and grit wheel that should be easy to find. I worked in industrial supply for many years, including selling abrasives and grinding products. DON'T USE THIS WHEEL! A trip to the emergency room or the eye surgeon far out weighs the cost of a new wheel. Search industrial accidents grinding / abrasives to see some nasty pictures.
In the world of abrasives the old saying you get what you pay for definitely applies. Not only with final results but also with product safety. Replace with a good quality name brand, not necessarily the cheapest import.


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

That looks like a standard size and grit wheel that should be easy to find. I worked in industrial supply for many years, including selling abrasives and grinding products. DON'T USE THIS WHEEL! A trip to the emergency room or the eye surgeon far out weighs the cost of a new wheel. Search industrial accidents grinding / abrasives to see some nasty pictures.
In the world of abrasives the old saying you get what you pay for definitely applies. Not only with final results but also with product safety. Replace with a good quality name brand, not necessarily the cheapest import.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Good wheels are worth it. Run much cooler. Last longer.


----------

